# Need a CPU Air cooler



## anikahead2010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Budget= upto 5k
Proc: i5 2500k
Cabi: CM 690 II

How about this: Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

Also suggest a TIM if possible.
Thx in adv.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

see if you can get this. Buy Online Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler in India . ask locally if possible. you might get better deals. These coolers comes with excellent thermal paste. so dont worry.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply,will take a look


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 13, 2014)

Prime keeps them, but they do have U12S and U14S units as well which allows memory kits with medium-to-long heatspreaders to be installed even with push pull config.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

@ Op - you will get decent quality TiM with the cooler itself - no need to buy separately.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 is one of the cheapest and best cpu cooler and also you can add a additional fan


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 15, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 is one of the cheapest and best cpu cooler and also you can add a additional fan



do not forget to apply RUST PREVENTIVE COATING  before mounting. Ref :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/182844-hyper-212-evo-solid-build.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 is one of the cheapest and best cpu cooler and also you can add a additional fan



cheapest?? it was available for around 2k and is now not less than around 3k everywhere. OP has the budget and why limit him overclocking his i5 2500k.sandy bridge cpus are very good overclockers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2014)

anikahead2010 said:


> Budget= upto 5k
> Proc: i5 2500k
> Cabi: CM 690 II
> 
> ...



Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800.



noctua nhd14 air cooler is a much better cooler than entry level liquid coolers. check reviews.


----------

